# Can you use Hylands along with Ibuprofen?



## starling&diesel

Do any of you wise mamas know if you can use Hyland's teething tablets and baby Advil / Motrin at the same time? Enlighten me?

My DD is ten months old and working on her first teeth, so I'm a little behind on all of that. Worse, I think she's working on a whole bunch at once. Poor thing, tugging at her mouth and shaking her head and drooling up a storm.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama

Yes, you can. I would try to be really selective about using the Motrin though as it is hard on their tummies. We've only used it a few times in DD's life and it was always at night if she was totally refusing sleep due to the pain.


----------



## Delicateflower

Yes, hylands is just a sugar placebo, you can use it with anything.


----------



## MadiMamacita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delicateflower* 
Yes, hylands is just a sugar placebo, you can use it with anything.

you think? how would my baby know about the placebo effect? He actually fell asleep within minutes of taking his first tablet.


----------



## texaspeach

in homeopathic remedies, the remedy is diluted such that there should not be even one whole molecule of it in an entire bottle. It is just a sugar pill. A sugar pill that may have some sort of "energy" or something from the remedy but no actual active ingredient. A placebo is a pill with no active ingredient. Seems like they're the same thing to me.


----------



## Beene

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delicateflower* 
Yes, hylands is just a sugar placebo, you can use it with anything.

Ummm. A placebo is a sugar pill with NO medicinal effects and no effect of any kind. Hence, a placebo is used in med trials. Hylands has herbs that act on the body system and that is why it works. Those ARE the effective ingredients, no matter the amount. In it is belladonna, among other things, which is pretty powerful stuff. It is not, therefore, a sugar pill.

With that said, it is probably safe to give both, although I personally prefer to alternate them, just so it's not too much on the LO's system.


----------



## starling&diesel

Thanks for the replies, mamas! We gave her the Hylands in the early evening, and it seemed to do wonders. And then at bedtime we gave her the Motrin. She still had a rough night with the teething, but she did sleep more.


----------



## honeyhaze

For those who practice homeopathy, you might want to read the wikipedia articles on homeopathy and "water memory." There's usually nothing in homeopathic treatments other than sugar, water, and alcohol. If you believe in the power of "water memory" then what you're believing in is *religion*, not science. "Water memory" doesn't exist in science, nor do the "miasms" (e.g. evil energies) that homeopaths believe make us ill. Homeopathy fails to stand up to rigorous scientific testing and the principals behind it are pure fantasy. From wikipedia: "Homeopathic remedies generally contain few or no pharmacologically active molecules,[21] and for such remedies to have pharmacological effect would violate fundamental principles of science." I will repeat: *homeopathy is religion*. If you're religious then it's no problem to believe that evil spirits can be ousted from your body with magical potions. If you put more stock in the scientific method than in religion, though, be aware that homeopathy has been debunked.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homeopathy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_memory
http://www.quackwatch.org/01Quackery...ics/homeo.html

That being said, my son likes Hyland's. I think the sugary dissolving action of the tablet distracts him from his teething discomfort. The only concern I have with things like Hyland's is that they aren't regulated by the FDA. Due to the FDA's loosey-goosey standards, there have been some cases of homeopathic treatments poisoning people with arsenic and zinc. The people poisoned by the zinc permanently lost their sense of smell.


----------



## Beene

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeyhaze* 
For those who practice homeopathy, you might want to read the wikipedia articles on homeopathy and "water memory." There's usually nothing in homeopathic treatments other than sugar, water, and alcohol. If you believe in the power of "water memory" then what you're believing in is *religion*, not science. "Water memory" doesn't exist in science, nor do the "miasms" (e.g. evil energies) that homeopaths believe make us ill. Homeopathy fails to stand up to rigorous scientific testing and the principals behind it are pure fantasy. From wikipedia: "Homeopathic remedies generally contain few or no pharmacologically active molecules,[21] and for such remedies to have pharmacological effect would violate fundamental principles of science." I will repeat: *homeopathy is religion*. If you're religious then it's no problem to believe that evil spirits can be ousted from your body with magical potions. If you put more stock in the scientific method than in religion, though, be aware that homeopathy has been debunked.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homeopathy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_memory
http://www.quackwatch.org/01Quackery...ics/homeo.html

That being said, my son likes Hyland's. I think the sugary dissolving action of the tablet distracts him from his teething discomfort. The only concern I have with things like Hyland's is that they aren't regulated by the FDA. Due to the FDA's loosey-goosey standards, there have been some cases of homeopathic treatments poisoning people with arsenic and zinc. The people poisoned by the zinc permanently lost their sense of smell.

I respect you views and see them as extreme, considering "homeopathy", of which there are many definitions and varying practices. Not everyone who practices homeopathy believes in evil energies. In our society it has come to mean treatment of illnesses with natural products, not man-made substances. I come from a family of phd scientists and, culturally, generations of my family have used "homeopathy" to care for children and themselves. It seems to me that you are very rigid in your belief system (and yes, science is ALSO a belief system. It only contains definites on the same level as "homeopathy"). All I know, is for many hundreds of years, indigenous people were effectively treating illness with herbs and other natural derivatives. That is, until your religion (i.e. "science") wiped out their knowledge of ancestral uses of these. Herbs and other natural remedies have as much of a place in "science" as man-made medicines. "Science" is just close-minded as of yet. And it's a shame. I think it is very close-minded of you to believe that your child is pacified by a teething tablet because he likes the sugar. Since when has sugar calmed babies and put them to sleep immediately? Don't forget that the drug aspirin which is used to treat everything from a headache to a heart attack comes from tree bark. And also don't forget that a Wikipedia article is not a controlled scientific study.


----------

